# hair loss



## shannonmullis (Dec 11, 2009)

I've been diagnosed with Graves Disease since July and have been taking PTU. I've noticed lately my hair is falling out by the hand full. any recommendations on how to make this stop. Does Tapazole cause the same side effects?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shannonmullis said:


> I've been diagnosed with Graves Disease since July and have been taking PTU. I've noticed lately my hair is falling out by the hand full. any recommendations on how to make this stop. Does Tapazole cause the same side effects?


It would appear that most anti-thyroid meds do this but not directly. If you are not euthyroid (what is normal for you), your hair will fall out.

Do you have recent labs and ranges you can share w/ us?

Welcome, Shannon.........


----------



## shannonmullis (Dec 11, 2009)

T4 was 2.6 and T3 was 4.8 at my last visit


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shannonmullis said:


> T4 was 2.6 and T3 was 4.8 at my last visit


Shannon...............this doctor did not do Free T4 and Free T3? This is the unbound hormone available for cellular uptake. This should be done especially when the patient is on anti-thyroid meds. My goodness. The above are totals (bound and unbound) and one cannot determine what portion is unbound. Also, did he/she not do TSH?

When was your last visit?

Plus, we need the ranges. No 2 labs use the same ranges!

Also, it would be good to do a ferritin test. Low ferritin can cause hair to fall out and most of us w/ TD at one time or another have low iron stores. That is what ferritin is; it is the protein that stores our iron for cellular uptake.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Any movement in thyroid hormones causes hair to fall out - once stable it should slow down.


----------

